# Missing /sbin/udevstart

## Vigidr

Hi,

I did a "emerge --update world --deep" yesterday and udev also got updated. Today I wanted to reboot the machine and it didn't boot because /sbin/udevstart does not exist.

* /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh: line 58: /sbin/udevstart: No such file or directory

...

* Checking root filesystem

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda3

etc.

Is the current udev br0ken or is it me?

----------

## loki99

I did the same update (assuming you run x86 -->sys-fs/udev-087) and everything is fine over here.   :Confused: 

----------

## Vigidr

Where could I get this binary or even better: how could I fix this issue?

----------

## loki99

You could boot a minimal or livecd and try to reemerge udev.

----------

## Kabuto

It is commented out in the ebuild I have.  I just uncommented, rebuilt the digest and re-emerged so I could get the computer up.

----------

## daff

Just experiencing the same on my main workstation. udevstart not found, therefore no devices in /dev and so no /dev/hda3 to mount the root filesystem. Let's boot some Live-CD and try to fix this.

I am starting to get a little frustrated about udev.

----------

## daff

Booting a Live-CD, chrooting, emerge --sync (so to get udev-089-r2) and emerge -u udev "fixed" it. 

Apparently a line like dosbin udevstart in src_install() is missing in the 089-r1 version of the udev ebuild. This is corrected in udev-089-r2. 

I wonder if anyone ever tested udev-089-r1 before putting it into ~arch.

----------

## loki99

 *daff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone ever tested udev-089-r1 before putting it into ~arch.

 

Obviously the typo happened after testing the ebuild. After all, nobody is perfect.   :Wink: 

----------

## shabbychef

I have udev-119 on amd64 (marked stable), and there is no udevstart anywhere. has the command been eliminated? I just re-emerged udev, and it is not there. perhaps it is only a symlink to udevadm? ack!

--sep

----------

